
EntityCube - njrc
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/entitycube/
======
njrc
I think it could be pretty useful, if search engines did not simply return a
list of results, but rather took content from a number of useful documents and
then assembled a document that essentially summarized the result - with links
to the source documents.

Generating a person profile based on the person's footprint from all over the
web seems like an interesting application of that idea.

